# My Devil Angels



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I have 2 angels in my 15gal tank. They are about nickle size right now-far from full grown. Please spare me the lecture of that tank is too small. It's not too small for them right now and they will be out of it by the time they get too big, which is what this thread is about.

I was thinking about putting them in my 55gal community tank but I'm pretty worried about doing it. I don't want to stress out any of the fish living in there right now.

The 55 currently has:
2 glass catfish
3 swordtails
4 Platys
2 Sailfin Mollys
2 Female Guppys (currently in the fry tank)
1 Black Phantom Tetra
1 Red Eye Tetra

I probably would not even try to put the Angels in if they were full grown but since they are so small (like I said about nickle size-not including the feeler like thingys) I was wondering if it would be okay to add them to the tank since they are so young. The plan is to have them out again before they reach full grown and moved into a different 55gal (currently home for Oscar who I think is probably on his last fins-inherited him with HITH) 

So, what do you think?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

youd just have to watch but that stocklist doesnt present any issues but then again that depends on the actual fish themselves. I used to raise angels about that size in with a tank full of guppies. I know you dont want to hear it but a 15g is big enough for 1 that size not two. Its a matter of verticle growth as they will stunt in that size tank. Short tanks make for bad fins when they grow, they will be all raggedy at the ends.

Im sorry but I breed these things and had to inform you of the real reasons why that 15g is too small. a 15H or 20H would be a much better choice, the footprint is fine its the height that worries me.


----------

